# Honda GX140 smoking



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

My honda GX 140 starts good and runs great, but smokes like a freight train. The smoke is a bluish gray color and smells of oil. The engine has 50lbs of compression and holds 95% on a leakdowm test. I removed the sparkplug and it looks normal, with no oil build up. This leads me to think it is worn valve guides. I have not pulled the head to check this yet. Does valves guides sound like the problem or something else posibly.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

If it were a valve guide letting that much oil in the cylinder it wouldn't run very well. I would look closer at the oil ring, These little Honda's have a hard cylinder wall and re-crosshatching and installing new rings will most likely solve the problem.

One other thing, Make sure the oil doesn't smell like gas. If the carb flooded it could have let fuel into the crankcase causing a higher oil level and thinning the oil out.


----------

